# How To Eject/Close CD/DVD Drive Tray With Desktop Shortcut



## topgear (Nov 21, 2008)

By default windows only allow us to eject the CD/DVD drive tray
from the explorer. But windows doesn't allow us to close the drive tray.
There are software & tricks available that allows you to eject/close
your CD/DVD drive tray. But to use them either you have to open up explorer
or run a software in background.

But it's more convenient & easy to open your CD/DVD drive tray from the
desktop.

In this tutorial we are going to see how to eject & close CD/DVD
drive tray using desktop shortcut.

Steps :

1. First download a tool called NirCmd from here 

2. Unzip it. Copy the file "nircmd.exe" into your
   windows dir ( for eg. C:\Windows )

*Shortcut for opening/ejecting CD/DVD Drive Tray*

3. Right click on a free space on the desktop.

4. Select New > Shortcut & a new window will appear.

5. In the location area browse to the path of the "nircmd.exe" file location
   in this case it's    C:\Windows\nircmd.exe

6. Now put a space at the end of the line ( C:\Windows\nircmd.exe )
   and type in this cdrom open h:  ( assuming your Cd/DVD drive letter is H
   So the whole line will look like *C:\Windows\nircmd.exe cdrom open h:*

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/2008-11-20_231149.gif?w=449&h=333

7. Click next & give name of the shortcut like Open DVD Drive. Click Finish.

*Shortcut for Closing CD/DVD drive tray*

1. Repeat the steps 3.4.5

2. Now put a space at the end of the line ( C:\Windows\nircmd.exe )
   and type in this cdrom close h: ( assuming your Cd/DVD drive letter is H
   So the whole line will look like *C:\Windows\nircmd.exe cdrom close h:*

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/2008-11-20_233025.gif?w=449&h=333

3. Click next & give name for the shortcut like Close DVD Drive. Click Finish.

To add an icon to the shortcuts follow this step
Right click on the shortcut. Choose Properties > Change icon
Select a suitable icon. click ok & click apply

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/2008-11-20_232437.gif?w=67&h=216

A Quality work by topgear topspeed. 
You're allowed to share this tutorial as long as you mention the original
source : *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/cate...close-cddvd-drive-tray-with-desktop-shortcut/


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2008)

gr8..gr8..can't express in words...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice One Buddy !


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

nOW This is a stuff of lean and use.

good work.
Is there any other uses of this utility or just it is used for open and close the tray.

Oh sorry I actually didn't read the help file included. Its of various use.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.

That's a nice little app with many useful features. 

But I've found this trick most useful.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

yup. But the file nircmd.exe was already present in my windos folder. How that possible.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 23, 2008)

you rock dude


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 24, 2008)

Good post 
will be usefull some time


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2008)

keep up the good work , sure ill try ..........


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks you. Man looking for this stuff you ages dude.

JUST FOUND OUT MORE ON THE OFFICIAL SITE :- *www.nirsoft.net/utils/nircmd.html


----------



## mughal (Mar 14, 2009)

grt work i love this thanx man


----------



## hrishi47 (Mar 14, 2009)

That's great


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 15, 2009)

I use WinEject...it does it all for me at the press of a button !
Download it for free....here dumbo !!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2009)

There are many 3rd party tools available for this. But doing it with your own effort feels more geeky


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya...but it's more easy for noobs !!!


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 7, 2009)

hats  off !!!!!  super  cool thanks


----------



## loverboy25 (Aug 30, 2009)

masti buddy ...i tried it really coolll,but buddy close drive is nt work in my laptop...is n`t nt work in laptop...if ya what is the problem....pls rply


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2009)

If your lappy comes with slot loading type drive it may not work.

BTW, I've tried & tested it with desktop drives only & close & eject both funtions are working flawlessly


----------



## Aspire (Aug 30, 2009)

It was already present in C:/Windows/
How is it possible??????


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2009)

toofan had the same issue. But I think your & his windows install had this soft coz some other app may have installed that 

BTW, nircmd.exe does not comes with windows default install unless you are using some modified windows xp install source


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 31, 2009)

topgear said:


> toofan had the same issue. But I think your & his windows install had this soft coz some other app may have installed that
> 
> BTW, nircmd.exe does not comes with windows default install unless you are using some modified windows xp install source



Ya... totally right.
nircmd.exe is not a part of original windows.
It may only be find in the moded windows.
I have used this moded version 4 years ago... It was giving me 'eject' option on right click on cd drive icon. And 'insert' option while tray in ejected state. 
At that time I could not understand how it was possible.. Because i did not find this facility in original xp.  But thanks to you it is clear now.


----------

